# East Cape Fury vs Hells Bay Professional



## kyleh

My good friend and guide has a HB Professional w/ a 90hp Mercury 2stroke. It is a great boat to fish from. 40+mph with me and him plus gas and light gear. Rides through shallow water and handles big chop well, also poles greatly. I think the choice is up to your personal experience, wet testing both boats. I never rode in a Fury but they look pretty sweet also.. Both boats are very nice..


----------



## Barbs_deep

A HB professional will run as shallow as you want with a jackplate, not really a need for a tunnel on that boat. Never been in a Fury but they look nice. 

If it was up to me and the price was that close, I would go with a HB. I have fished out of a lot of them and haven't really found one I don't like ! Built really well too


----------



## Taterides

I think the HB would hold more value at the end. Both seem like nice boats. I am surprised they are so close in price.


----------



## Shadowcast

Tough choice....both are awesome. I have a couple friends who guide out the HB....tarpon off the beach. I would wet test both. I don't think you will do wrong either way.


----------



## obrientimm

Test drove the HB last weekend and thought it was a great boat with a beautiful finish. With that said I think the Fury looks great from the pics I've seen and I've talked with Kevin at EC a few times. I doubt Peterson calls me for a sale. I like the EC marketing and the scene they're creating as well. The price is close because I've added a lot of options to the Fury, and I'm getting a guide discount from HB. I would just hate to pass up on a great boat because a.) they're a newer company b.) lack of representation in south Texas. 

The boat I purchase will be my final skiff and just plan to repower over the years.


----------



## MSG

I would imagine re sale will be much better with the hell's bay - if that matters to you.


----------



## rdiersing

Sounds like a no brainer to me


----------



## Thomas1

Your best bet is to ride them both if you can. Also take a good look at fit and finish details of both. Any model will work for that. And not just surface items - check how the pieces are put together/bonded. up under decks, motor area where the deck meets the hull etc. I wouldn't let the "newer company" of ecc deter you any more than Hells bay's shutdown years. I also don't give much weight to an owners "salesmen pitch" to anothers quiet approach - let the product do the talking. Service and communication after sale is more important than before it.


----------



## ifsteve

Let me start by stating that I own and East Cape Vantage so I am probably a bit biased. But here is my opinion for what its worth.

1. I disagree that you will have better resale with the HB. East Capes are every bit as well made (maybe better) and have a strong following.
2. NOBODY has better customer service than East Cape. They are simply awesome to deal with.

My suggestion (which is what I did) is to visit the ECC plant. You are going to be spending a lot of money. Go visit and see what they do first hand. I am a engineer and understand and appreciate all they do in making their skiffs. 

No way meant to disrespect HB. They are great skiffs so you won't go wrong either way. Just take a first hand look (so what if a butt load of guides tell you how great their HBs are ....they are getting paid to do that). Pick the one that's right for you and don't look back. 

Best news: What a great decision you have to make!!


----------



## Ckirk57

I'm biased, just bought a Whipray 17.8 Professional with Tunnel and I love it!


----------



## Thomas1

> Let me start by stating that I own and East Cape Vantage so I am probably a bit biased.  But here is my opinion for what its worth.
> 
> 1. I disagree that you will have better resale with the HB. East Capes are every bit as well made (maybe better) and have a strong following.
> 2. NOBODY has better customer service than East Cape. They are simply awesome to deal with.
> 
> My suggestion (which is what I did) is to visit the ECC plant. You are going to be spending a lot of money. Go visit and see what they do first hand. I am a engineer and understand and appreciate all they do in making their skiffs.
> 
> No way meant to disrespect HB. They are great skiffs so you won't go wrong either way. Just take a first hand look (so what if a butt load of guides tell you how great their HBs are ....they are getting paid to do that). Pick the one that's right for you and don't look back.
> 
> Best news:  What a great decision you have to make!!


I have to disagree on a couple points:
Ecc is great to deal with until they don't agree with you for some reason. Their owner repeatedly is aggressive toward people on forums and talks trash - many will attest to this and it's something I don't see from HB.
Their quality is not better than HB.
HB puts much more time, skill, and detail into their boats. Not only does vac bagging require more time and workmanship, but they hand finish areas most people will not likely look due to their customers expectation and their reputation.
Vac infusion that ecc employs uses much less core construction and requires less man hours and is not a strong in these areas.
These are facts, not biased opinions.


----------



## RonBari

In 2009 bought a used (2007) ECC Gladesmen that I used for 2 1/2 to 3 years. During that time I had at least 3 occasions where I needed help and advice that involved contacting Kevin at the factory. Each time my call was either taken immediately or returned quickly, and I was treated with the patience, respect and concern as if I had bought the boat direct from them. That says a lot.


----------



## AfterHours2

Wet test both and do not listen to the garbage posted by others. Majority of the time, owner of x-type boat will firmly believe that brand x is superior. It happens all the time on this forum. Both are great companies with a firm reputation. Go with the one that suits your style of fishing first and then consider price range, that is with your unlimited budget. Most people do not have the luxury of being able to purchase a high end flats boat. On a good note, I do not see either company going anywhere in the near future and that matters most.


----------



## PLANKTON7

HELLS MOTHA LOVIN BAY !


----------



## cdaffin

> Not only does vac bagging require more time and workmanship, but they hand finish areas most people will not likely look due to their customers expectation and their reputation.
> Vac infusion that ecc employs uses much less core construction and requires less man hours and is not a strong in these areas.
> These are facts, not biased opinions.


It requires less materials and man hours because it is the more efficient method for lamination.

Like it's been mentioned, drive and look over both boats and the facilities of both companies if possible. Most people are just going to tell you the brand that they own or their buddy owns.


----------



## RonBari

AFTERHOURS wrote:
"Wet test both and do not listen to the garbage posted by others. Majority of the time, owner of x-type boat will firmly believe that brand x is superior. It happens all the time on this forum. "


Well.. Often true, and I do not know if this response was pointed at my post with regard to the good service I got from East Cape.. However, I want to clarify that I no longer own the Gladesmen.. I now own an Ankona SUV, with which I am very happy. For what it is worth, I simply wanted to share the fact that I was treated very fairly by the folks at ECC. I'm sure the same holds true for Hells Bay, or they wouldn't be enjoying their success and good reputation. Bottom line.. wet test and go with the one you fall in love with.


----------



## AfterHours2

> AFTERHOURS wrote:
> "Wet test both and do not listen to the garbage posted by others. Majority of the time, owner of x-type boat will firmly believe that brand x is superior. It happens all the time on this forum. "
> 
> 
> Well.. Often true, and I do not know if this response was pointed at my post with regard to the good service I got from East Cape.. However, I want to clarify that I no longer own the Gladesmen.. I now own an Ankona SUV, with which I am very happy.  For what it is worth, I simply wanted to share the fact that I was treated very fairly by the folks at ECC.  I'm sure the same holds true for Hells Bay, or they wouldn't be enjoying their success and good reputation.  Bottom line.. wet test and go with the one you fall in love with.


Not directed at you brother so don't worry. I'm actually an ECC owner myself but do not feel the need to give biased reviews. There's too many out there already. I'm happy with my choice, design and customer service wise but would expect a potential owner to decide for themselves through first hand experience..


----------



## Megalops

Can't wait until you wet test the Fury.  Never been on one but that is one badass looking boat!  I'm curious to see which one you eventually decide upon.


----------



## Beavertail

Are you kidding me putting a HELLS BAY next to a fury come on men.
I have been on that road for long long time looking at every single skiff out there and if i didn't mind spending 50+ K the hells bay professional was my boat right know. But when i wet test and saw the beavertail vengeance and saw all the fit and finish and most important the price and how great and honest are the owner of the company it was a very easy decision and i love my boat.

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR DECISION 
MAKE SHORE YOU WET TEST 

HELLS BAY PROFESSIONAL 
BEAVERTAIL VENGEANCE OR BT3
ECC FURY

AND YOU WILL SEE WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT ;D


----------



## Megalops

So what exactly did you not like about the Fury? Ride? Fit and finish, or just the price? Just curious.


----------



## obrientimm

I love TX but to wet test boats I have to fly over to Florida. WE just dont have many skiffs down here.


----------



## daleensb

HB Professional is simply the best all around skiff in its class. No ifs ands or butz. The resale will be much higher. Google them both.Check forums.Many, many things can be found.
HB is the original.I can not believe the price is that close.For two boats that are not even on the same playing field.One utilizes hype and extreme discounts to people/captains.The other uses a reputation on years of experience and quality built boats.Simply amazing to me.
If i had the money to buy either one.The ECC wouldnt even be in the picture.Especially after seeing all the ramblings and angry attitude the owner has.Lord knows if you had to deal with a problem with the boat.
Good Luck.


----------



## Dillusion

First world problems.


----------



## Blue Zone

> HB Professional is simply the best all around skiff in its class. No ifs ands or butz. The resale will be much higher. Google them both.Check forums.Many, many things can be found.
> HB is the original.I can not believe the price is that close.For two boats that are not even on the same playing field.One utilizes hype and extreme discounts to people/captains.The other uses a reputation on years of experience and quality built boats.Simply amazing to me.
> If i had the money to buy either one.The ECC wouldnt even be in the picture.Especially after seeing all the ramblings and angry attitude the owner has.Lord knows if you had to deal with a problem with the boat.
> Good Luck.


Great post; couldn't agree more!
For the OP, not sure why you picked these two, but there are others out there...


----------



## obrientimm

Tough call.  That Fury is beautiful regardless. 

http://eastcapeskiffs.com/custom-green-fury-with-tunnel-powered-by-etec-60/


----------



## TidewateR

but guys the real question is, should he wet test before buying or not?!


----------



## kylepyro

> but guys the real question is, should he wet test before buying or not?!


I believe the answer to that is yes.


----------



## byrdseye

HB without question.


----------



## brew1891

All silliness aside I own an HB but have been fishing on two different Vantages MANY times and have examined many ECC skiffs up close and would have no problem owning one. When I bought my current HB it was just too good of a deal to pass up. No skiff is perfect...even HB. 

To the OP...I understand the idea of flying over doesn't sound fun but for a $40,000 to $50,000 investment isn't a few hundred for a plane ticket worth it? Especially if you intend to keep the skiff for a while. Wet test to make sure you make the right call for you.

I'm sure most manufacturers would cover the plane ticket when you put down the deposit.


----------



## Guest

From Hells Bay's Site:













Maybe it's me, but if I'm buying a 50K Skiff there is no way the Fuel line/Wires would be run like this.


----------



## 2Stroke_Smoke

I was in the market for a new skiff last year.  For a variety of reasons, I needed to get into a slightly larger skiff than my EC Lostmen, which I purchased from EC in 2009.  While it is not realistic to say budget was of no concern, I was prepared to spend what it took to get what I needed, but I also wanted value.  I put in my time and shopped two manufacturers before I revisited EC.  I have owned several skiffs and have never purchased a second skiff from the same manufacturer.  Here are my impressions, take them for what they are worth, but they may save you some time.

HB – Looked specifically at the Professional and Marquesa.  Overall great product and seemingly nice people to do business with; however, I found their line-up a little limited.  I needed a boat that was rated for four people; most of their line-up accommodates three, the Marquesa and Neptune being the exception.  After looking at their skiffs and comparing them to the others I had owned previously, I could not get comfortable with the price.  While the old adage “you get what you pay for” holds true in most circumstances in life, there comes a time where you realize some companies are enjoying inflated margins on products that are easily replicated.  

Maverick – I didn’t want an off-the-shelf boat, there were certain things I was looking for and I didn’t want to pay for things I didn’t want.  Being that they sell primarily through a dealer network, it seemed overly burdensome to order a boat the way I wanted it.  At the time I was looking to buy, I was told if I wanted to order a boat I was looking at a minimum of 16 weeks until delivery, more realistically, 20 weeks.

One thing to consider is that both HB and Maverick spend a ton of money on promotional material and expensive talent… think Flip, Chico, Murphy etc. and all of the black backpacks, coozies and t-shirts HB gives away.  Also, both manufacturers have very extensive guide programs that put boats on the waters at cost, or below.  At some point, that has to be paid for.  The cost of all of that promotion gets passed along to the consumer… you.

After I spent a ton of time contemplating the above, I called EC to see what was going on over there.  I went over to the facility to check out the Fury and the Vantage.  Both boats had attributes I was looking for… storage for the stuff the wife and kids drag along, fuel capacity for long runs, but most importantly, deep spray rails for a dry ride.  After spending some time in both boats, I ended up going with a Vantage VHP and could not be happier with the choice.  The boat is rock solid, has plenty of room for four, the finish work is great and EC was able to adapt to my severe Type A personality and penchant for detail.  What I liked most about working with EC was that I didn’t feel like I was being nickeled and dimed through the process, their basic package includes things the other guys upcharge for, and I liked being able to deal directly with Kevin, Marc and Adam.  Also, working in Finance and having a great appreciation for a fair deal, I liked the fact that the cost of my boat didn’t include all of the promotional BS that would not have influenced my decision one bit.  A bonus in the process was that Kevin had my Lostmen sold in less than five days and I got my full asking price.

In the interest of full disclosure, I do not work for EC, do not hang out with, or fish with the guys from the shop.  I am just Joe consumer offering an opinion, nothing more.  EC is growing, innovating and pushing the envelope of design.  You mentioned a tunnel boat... ask the guys at EC about the vented option... don't think HB does it.  If you want to get onboard with a manufacturer that has staying power, EC would be a good choice.  Fiberglass, foam core and resin are the basic materials in any skiff, and one could argue the benefits of vacuum bagging, hand laying and densities all day… think Ford vs. Chevy vs. Dodge.  I don’t see any merit in furthering that argument because everyone has a favorite.

Here is the link to my skiff if you want to check it out
http://eastcapeskiffs.com/blue-two-t...-with-90-etec/


----------



## Guest

East Cape Skiffs puts out an awesome line of Skiffs. They are also the most innovative Company in the Skiff market. One just needs to look at the tons of different builds they provide their customers and their keen sense of problem solving. Tons of talent over there!

Hells Bay Skiffs has been the standard for all other manufactures for years, but when the last long term link (Tom Gordon) left they started going backwards. What few builds they do anymore are the same! No innovative ideas period! One can maybe just look to (Paul) who become their New Shop Manager from the Sea Ray Plant on Merritt Island with Little to No experience in Poling Skiffs as one of the problems. Hells Bay is still living off their reputation of the Gloy Years of Pre-2005 and no wonder most buyers continually look for those older models when they could just as easily Build New.

That being said, Wet Test every Skiff that fits your Need!


----------



## TidewateR

> That being said, Wet Test every Skiff that fits your Need!


Someone should pin this at the top of the forum..


----------



## RTS

> All silliness aside I own an HB but have been fishing on two different Vantages MANY times and have examined many ECC skiffs up close and would have no problem owning one. When I bought my current HB it was just too good of a deal to pass up. No skiff is perfect...even HB.
> 
> To the OP...I understand the idea of flying over doesn't sound fun but for a $40,000 to $50,000 investment isn't a few hundred for a plane ticket worth it? Especially if you intend to keep the skiff for a while. Wet test to make sure you make the right call for you.
> 
> I'm sure most manufacturers would cover the plane ticket when you put down the deposit.




While I appreciate the poster's intent, "investment" just doesn't ever seem right with boats. ;D ;D ;D

Fly out, check out both manufacturers paying attention to the subtle details of their operations without getting caught up in the hype and emotion. It's a business decision. 

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## daleensb

Some of you guys are blinded by "HYPE"...."HYPE"...and more "HYPE". 

I saw on a forum a while back were a 2 year old ECC Vantage had to be totaly rewired due to poor wiring and all the fuses corroding etc. In the big pic fish dont care what boat you are in. You speak of HB giving boats away at cost. You are incorrect. ECC gives more deals to captains than any company. "Blinded by the HYPE" is a good saying in this situation.
Ill give you an example. I was at the Miami boat show last year. Looked at the blue Vantage. Opened the front hatch.OOOPS!!! What was missing? The drains in the front hatch guttering system. The gutter was filled up with water... thats what i call "real" dry storage lol WTH i was thinking.I guess that was just a "slight" mishap huh? Now we are talking about a boat that was to be shown to the public at the Miami Boat Show. To me.that shows great attenton to detail. I asked the guy about the boat. He said it was a mistake, and was going to be fixed. Need i say more.You say they are the most innovative in the skiff market.That is funny.Why do you say that? some custom welding? A leaning post on a flats boat? A different cap on the same hull? Sounds like an amature observation to me if you would call that "INNOVATIVE".Oh i forgot....a stick it pin hole cut in the rubrail/cap/deck whatever you want to call it.Talk about money spent on marketing and hype. ECC is king in that category.

Google is a great tool.Use it.


----------



## cdaffin

> Sounds like an amature observation to me if you would call that "INNOVATIVE".


It sounds like to me you don't know what the word "INNOVATIVE" means, because you just described great examples of it.

Back on topic, if it's not possible for you to visit the shops and wet test the boats, try to contact previous owners of the models you are looking at. I always found someone who moved into a different boat to give the most honest feedback, normally there is a reason they are moving to something different.


----------



## Net 30

I've got an older HB 17.8 Whipray and couldn't be happier. As others have said, drop the dime, fly to FL and see both companies over a day or two and get wet.

San Antonio-Orlando 1st week of March $312.00 best money spent.

Good Luck!


----------



## FishCrazzy63

With the kind of money you are going to spend a demo in both types should be a no brainer. If you can't get to Florida then contact the dealers and see if they have an owner with that hull on your area. I did this with Kevin at ECC and within days a owner calls me up and offers a test ride in my home waters.


----------



## AfterHours2

> Some of you guys are blinded by "HYPE"...."HYPE"...and more "HYPE".
> 
> I saw on a forum a while back were a 2 year old ECC Vantage had to be totaly rewired due to poor wiring and all the fuses corroding etc. In the big pic fish dont care what boat you are in. You speak of HB giving boats away at cost. You are incorrect. ECC gives more deals to captains than any company. "Blinded by the HYPE" is a good saying in this situation.
> Ill give you an example. I was at the Miami boat show last year. Looked at the blue Vantage. Opened the front hatch.OOOPS!!! What was missing? The drains in the front hatch guttering system. The gutter was filled up with water... thats what i call "real" dry storage lol WTH i was thinking.I guess that was just a "slight" mishap huh? Now we are talking about a boat that was to be shown to the public at the Miami Boat Show. To me.that shows great attenton to detail. I asked the guy about the boat. He said it was a mistake, and was going to be fixed. Need i say more.You say they are the most innovative in the skiff market.That is funny.Why do you say that? some custom welding? A leaning post on a flats boat? A different cap on the same hull? Sounds like an amature observation to me if you would call that "INNOVATIVE".Oh i forgot....a stick it pin hole cut in the rubrail/cap/deck whatever you want to call it.Talk about money spent on marketing and hype. ECC is king in that category.
> 
> Google is a great tool.Use it.


Under 20 posts and already taking great offense towards another builder seems a little suspect to me :


----------



## RTS

> Some of you guys are blinded by "HYPE"...."HYPE"...and more "HYPE".
> 
> I saw on a forum a while back were a 2 year old ECC Vantage had to be totaly rewired due to poor wiring and all the fuses corroding etc. In the big pic fish dont care what boat you are in. You speak of HB giving boats away at cost. You are incorrect. ECC gives more deals to captains than any company. "Blinded by the HYPE" is a good saying in this situation.
> Ill give you an example. I was at the Miami boat show last year. Looked at the blue Vantage. Opened the front hatch.OOOPS!!! What was missing? The drains in the front hatch guttering system. The gutter was filled up with water... thats what i call "real" dry storage lol WTH i was thinking.I guess that was just a "slight" mishap huh? Now we are talking about a boat that was to be shown to the public at the Miami Boat Show. To me.that shows great attenton to detail. I asked the guy about the boat. He said it was a mistake, and was going to be fixed. Need i say more.You say they are the most innovative in the skiff market.That is funny.Why do you say that? some custom welding? A leaning post on a flats boat? A different cap on the same hull? Sounds like an amature observation to me if you would call that "INNOVATIVE".Oh i forgot....a stick it pin hole cut in the rubrail/cap/deck whatever you want to call it.Talk about money spent on marketing and hype. ECC is king in that category.
> 
> Google is a great tool.Use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Under 20 posts and already taking great offense towards another builder seems a little suspect to me  :
Click to expand...

So we are back to post count again? :-/

I have no dawg in this fight and have owned two HB's and an ECC. That said, I wouldn't buy from either of them. I would be looking for a pre 2006 HB. Unfortunately, I don't think the OP has that option so he needs to pick the best available and get it to TX.


----------



## Guest

^

The SAD fact is we have members who are being paid to BASH each other's product and one just needs to look at post count and history to see their agenda. :


----------



## beavis

Judging people by post count has nothing to with anything. Just because someone posts a lot or a little does not have any influence on knowledge of a product or process.


----------



## Blue Zone

> ^
> 
> The SAD fact is we have members who are being paid to BASH each other's product and one just needs to look at post count and history to see their agenda.  :


So what's your agenda, then? We know you're part of the EC fan club. You slam HB, but that's ok? Just who is paid to bash other's products? Cut the innuendo, let's have some facts. 
You always seem to be hung up on post counts. I suspect that if you deleted all your shrill, virulent and negative posts you would probably end up with a post count in the single digits.


----------



## hookemdano

If you are willing to spend somewhere in the neighborhood of 50k on a skinny water boat I would also consider Chittum's new 2 degree boat. Built with TX guys in mind. Nothing wrong (in my opinion) with the other boats on your short list. Good luck.


----------



## byrdseye

> If you are willing to spend somewhere in the neighborhood of 50k on a skinny water boat I would also consider Chittum's new 2 degree boat.  Built with TX guys in mind.  Nothing wrong (in my opinion) with the other boats on your short list.  Good luck.


I have to agree with you (of course I'm a bit biased) When I was looking at new skiffs last year I was surprised to find that you could get a base epoxy Islamorada 18 for less money than a comparable HB model and have a much lighter boat. (with many other design features that I prefer) You can get carried away and spend a bunch of cash but the standard Advantage is a very nice Epoxy Sub-500lb ride that will run in the low 40's with 60hp
Check out this video of the new 2 degree Super Shallow....
http://www.chittumskiffs.com/
Perfect for the Lower Laguna


----------



## RTS

> If you are willing to spend somewhere in the neighborhood of 50k on a skinny water boat I would also consider Chittum's new 2 degree boat.  Built with TX guys in mind.  Nothing wrong (in my opinion) with the other boats on your short list.  Good luck.


I was thinking the same but have very little knowledge about this model.  I'm more interested in the "Glades Skiff" model myself.   Please share. 

Krusty, your link no worky. :-/



> ^
> 
> The SAD fact is we have members who are being paid to BASH each other's product and one just needs to look at post count and history to see their agenda.  :


Please advise where I might apply for said job.



> Judging people by post count has nothing to with anything.  Just because someone posts a lot or a little does not have any influence on knowledge of a product or process.



In that case, how about hooking a brotha up and give me some of yours, because it's clear to me some think it matters. :


----------



## obrientimm

So what's the word on this Chittum super shallow. Btw, we are just talking boats. Lets not get too harsh on each other.


----------



## E

> Some of you guys are blinded by "HYPE"...."HYPE"...and more "HYPE".
> 
> I saw on a forum a while back were a 2 year old ECC Vantage had to be totaly rewired due to poor wiring and all the fuses corroding etc. In the big pic fish dont care what boat you are in. You speak of HB giving boats away at cost. You are incorrect. ECC gives more deals to captains than any company. "Blinded by the HYPE" is a good saying in this situation.
> Ill give you an example. I was at the Miami boat show last year. Looked at the blue Vantage. Opened the front hatch.OOOPS!!! What was missing? The drains in the front hatch guttering system. The gutter was filled up with water... thats what i call "real" dry storage lol WTH i was thinking.I guess that was just a "slight" mishap huh? Now we are talking about a boat that was to be shown to the public at the Miami Boat Show. To me.that shows great attenton to detail. I asked the guy about the boat. He said it was a mistake, and was going to be fixed. Need i say more.You say they are the most innovative in the skiff market.That is funny.Why do you say that? some custom welding? A leaning post on a flats boat? A different cap on the same hull? Sounds like an amature observation to me if you would call that "INNOVATIVE".Oh i forgot....a stick it pin hole cut in the rubrail/cap/deck whatever you want to call it.Talk about money spent on marketing and hype. ECC is king in that category.
> 
> Google is a great tool.Use it.


Duck, you have no idea what you're talking about. The blue vantage at Miami is my skiff. The boat wasn't finished at show time. I was undecided about a few details including the front bucket. 

I didn't get any freebies or deals. Do your research on the builders that that give freebies to guides. It certainly isn't EC. All of your sources that you based your opinion is all hype and is lame. The VHP hull is all "hype" you need to see the fresh ideas coming. 

I am on my second EC and their service before, during & after the sale is by far the best around. 

I have seen HB's in the EC shop getting glass repaired when hb wouldn't do the right thing take care of it. 

Anyway, to the guy who started this thread, sorry for the hijack. Do yourself a favor and demo/fish both. Don't buy any skiff blind. Buy and fish whatever you like and fits your needs the best.


----------



## byrdseye

> So what's the word on this Chittum super shallow. Btw, we are just talking boats. Lets not get too harsh on each other.


The Super Shallow is a 2 degree deadrise version of the Islamorada 18 (versus 12 degrees) with an innovative bottom design that Hal is now building for places like the LLM.  I think the link is working now. Check out how the 
boat gets on plane without any squat at all.  It's a very cool skiff IMHO


----------



## daleensb

Who cares about post counts. Its a public forum.Just because i dont post every day or every hour has nothing to do with anything.Im fishing and enjoying life instead of sitting behind a computer and being an armchair fisherman.
The real deal is the Chittum skiff.
Both the HB, and the ECC entry level boats (all of their line) besides the Lostman (its a great shallow water boat) but rides worse than a carloina skiff.Neither of these 2 boats are even close to comparison to a Chuittum Skiff,,,except the HB 17.8 Pro.


----------



## obrientimm

Chittum skiffs,are gorgeous. I'm curious if that 2 degree deadrise would beat you up in a small chop.


----------



## daleensb

Sorry to offend you eZE, but i do not lie. I will try to dig up some pics of your boat at the show. Gutter pics also. The guy i talked to said it was a mistake and would be fixed. He never said it was "not finished". He was acting very surprised to me.Like he didnt even know the drain wasn't there.Humans do make mistakes.I cant understand how a manufacturer who claims to be on top of things let this happen to a "show" boat. Its very easy to see that whoever was supposed to check the boat down before the show was obviously to lazy or did not care that this had happened.Say waht you will. I know what i saw and how it went down.


----------



## AfterHours2

Point being, this thread was started with no intention on bashing other builders. If your butt hurt about ECC then don't buy one. You sound like a PITA anyways so I'm sure losing your business would only be a blessing. Back on topic, and not ruining this gentlemans thread..


----------



## Blue Zone

> Chittum skiffs,are gorgeous.  I'm curious if that 2 degree deadrise would beat you up in a small chop.


Tim, there's an interesting interview with Hal Chittum which you might want to listen to on Skiff Republic. The trade-off between deadrise and draft will always be there, but it looks like he has some things to the bottom before you get to the ass end to negate some of those concerns.


----------



## byrdseye

> Chittum skiffs,are gorgeous.  I'm curious if that 2 degree deadrise would beat you up in a small chop.


Blue Zone is right about there always being compromises with deadrise....and any boat that will run shallow enough for South Texas will ride rougher than a rig meant for big water. How much so with the SS model, I don't know.
I would give Hal a call (number is on his website) he has designed and built a lot of boats over the years and is a wealth of information.......you could also wet test both boats side by side to see what would work best for you.


----------



## Barbs_deep

If its any consolation, look at how many new ECCs are for sale vs. Hells bay skiffs. To me that says something in itself. Also, on the rare occasion you do see a fair priced HB for sale it's gone within the week. Just an observation....


----------



## Guest

> If its any consolation, look at how many new ECCs are for sale vs. Hells bay skiffs. To me that says something in itself. Also, on the rare occasion you do see a fair priced HB for sale it's gone within the week. Just an observation....



It could say a number of things:

ECC puts out more Skiffs
ECC customers that are selling to buy another ECC Skiff
Etc.........


The ONLY Hells Bay Skiffs which are sold fast are Pre-2005 or Gordon Built. I love the older HB Skiffs just like most do!


----------



## Barbs_deep

Why would you sell a year old or less than year old boat ? :-?

Also, I'd venture to say that there is way more HBs out there than ECCs....


----------



## Guest

> Why would you sell a year old or less than year old boat ?  :-?
> 
> Also, I'd venture to say that there is way more HBs out there than ECCs....


Who knows, but there can be a ton of reasons. Why do some buy a New Luxury Car every year? Why do some have to buy a IPhone 5 even though they just got the 4? 

Why did some sell their Beavertail Skiffs once they found out it was a knock-off?  Why do some stick Hells Bay Boat decals on their Gordon Skiffs?


----------



## Tosh_Pence

I am one of those who gets a new boat every year. You ask why? I say why not. For those of you wondering it costs less to turn a boat every year than it does to turn it every 3-5 years.

Btw I run a vantage vhp


----------



## Barbs_deep

> Why would you sell a year old or less than year old boat ?  :-?
> 
> Also, I'd venture to say that there is way more HBs out there than ECCs....
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows, but there can be a ton of reasons. Why do some buy a New Luxury Car every year? Why do some have to buy a IPhone 5 even though they just got the 4?
> 
> Why did some sell their Beavertail Skiffs once they found out it was a knock-off?   Why do some stick Hells Bay Boat decals on their Gordon Skiffs?
Click to expand...

Nice dig, but not sure why you would sell a beavertail ? I paid 1/5th the price of a waterman and it does the same thing. LOL. actually, had multiple waterman guys prefer fishing my boat over theirs. Keep trying....


----------



## flatsmaster22

If you have the time try to find a used one. You save money and someone else had to go through the hassle of dealing with the manufacturer


----------



## formerWAflyfisher

If it were me I'd buy a used 17.8 pro from Tom Gordon at Islamarine I think he has a couple right now. Then get him to refurbish it. I have seen his work up close, his finish work on his refurbed boats is better than factory new. It won't be as expensive as you'd think. I would be willing to bet it would be almost half as much as buying new even with a guide discount. just my .02 cents.


----------



## hookemdano

> If it were me I'd buy a used 17.8 pro from Tom Gordon at Islamarine I think he has a couple right now.  Then get him to refurbish it.  I have seen his work up close, his finish work on his refurbed boats is better than factory new.  It won't be as expensive as you'd think.  I would be willing to bet it would be almost half as much as buying new even with a guide discount.  just my .02 cents.


Tom always has a lead on boats for sale and his work is second to none. He did some work on my boat last spring and I was blown away by some of the restorations he had in progress at that time.


----------



## Thomas1

This was what I was referring to as attention to detail I don't see on others boats. Color matched molded console door and frame, hand finished bond under gunnels. This is a waterman and the boat someone posted earlier this thread is a glades skiff - less frills. Again, wet test and get what YOU like.


----------



## obrientimm

Well I put the deposit down on the Hells Bay Professional. I'm excited. I feel,like I've ordered what I needed. Picking a color was a nightmare. Still not sure I chose right. Almost went with the chittum but decided that may be the next boat down the road. Thanks for everyone's opinion. I do have buyers remorse for not going with the Fury. Tough decision regardless.


----------



## Beavertail

good move


----------



## daleensb

Congrats!!!Great choice!!!Thats one sick boat!!


----------



## rdiersing

Sir. You just purchased a world class skiff. Congrats


----------



## cutrunner

I didnt have time to read all the pages of argueing so ig you already chose a skiff forgive me 
May I ask what led you to these two conclusions?
Not that thwy are bad at all, but theres a nillion boats out there
What about a panga? (Yea I kbow its not even in the same class)
Or a Dolphin or chittum or dragonfly or manowar or yellowfin, or egret?


----------



## obrientimm

Ive been fishing Mav HPXT for 3 years. The boat did everything I ever need her to do. I did things that most boaters will not even come close to. I knew her in and out and my limitations. I loved her and we won trounaments and had great times together. 

I was looking for a boat that had an excellent finish, better wiring, and took a chop without spraying me in the face. I had heard that the EC Fury did this so that is why I was comparing the two.

Here is how I look at it for my type of water, which is very shallow for miles, without the ability to pole to deeper water. 

Maverick HPX-T - great boat that can run and get up ultra skinny. Poling isnt as easy but the first two make up for it. Finish job is not that great and wiring is terrible. Console rattles due to it being bolted to the deck.

Mitzi - terrible finish job.... more affordable

Dolphin Renegade Pro run just a hair behind Maverick in performance

New Water Stilt - awesome finish job ergonomically designed great. cons are its 21ft long and forward deck is almost 6-7ft so its hard to keep fly line in the cockpit with out a basket. Runs and gets up super skinny

Hells Bay - Finish job and wiring second to none. Loss of shallow plane and get up but the professional takes a chop better than the Maverick HPXT so I was willing to give up an inch of draft for a better ride. Custom built to my specs. Down side is price due to the Flips, Chicos, Mills, etc getting free boats and higher end marketing. You cant go wrong with the name...... cant find a used boat. You can find other manufactures on all web boards. Boat holds value. 

Egret- Been on one and thought the ride was awesome but too heavy and I didnt like the rod holders.

East Cape - Never been on a Fury. I like the marketing strategy of EC. Totally custom built for each customer. I have been on a Vantage a few years ago. Cut through 2-3 ft chop like a knife. I talked to several owners mix between "I love it" and "I hate it." I made my mind up with this..... I fished the Gold Cup in Islamorada in 2012. 90% of the guides had HB's including the big names like Fordyce, Bear Holeman, Craig Brewer, etc.. 7% with Maverick and the remaining 3% was Chittum. 0% EC. The best guides in the Keys spoke for me. I did not make my decision based on web board chatter. If and when I revisit purchasing a new boat I will look at EC once again. 

Chittum Skiffs.... the perfect skiff. Hands down.... I just didnt want to spend the money even though it was close to HB. Its a work of art. 

I know there are tons of boats out there but these are what I am familiar with.


----------



## Rediculous

You chose an amazing boat, I'm sure you'll be 100% delighted in your choice. I also think you'd be just as happy if you had gotten the fury. Both are awesome, and I'd be stoked to fish one, let alone own one... Congrats


----------



## byrdseye

Congrats!


----------



## obrientimm

Just wanted to give a little follow up on my boat. I received my new Professional 3 weeks ago. Absolutely incredible. Due to bad weather and work I wasnt able to get out until this last weekend. Boat did everything that my Maverick HPXT and some better. I thought I was going to give up draft and draft on plane but not at all. I was able to pole in areas that my other could not. Finish job is incredible. The only flaw Ive found is that the there are only rod tubes inthe fron and not in the back. These rod tubes are high up under the gunnels so it difficult to get your fly rods in there with out the help of someone else. Other than that its bad ass.


----------



## Creek Runner

> Just wanted to give a little follow up on my boat. I received my new Professional 3 weeks ago. Absolutely incredible. Due to bad weather and work I wasnt able to get out until this last weekend. Boat did everything that my Maverick HPXT and some better. I thought I was going to give up draft and draft on plane but not at all. I was able to pole in areas that my other could not. Finish job is incredible. The only flaw Ive found is that the there are only rod tubes inthe fron and not in the back. These rod tubes are high up under the gunnels so it difficult to get your fly rods in there with out the help of someone else. Other than that its bad ass.


The other problem is I haven't seen pics in the bragging section!


----------



## byrdseye

Lets see some pics of that bad boy


----------

